# Travel insurance with repatriation to "home" country



## thetwig (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi.

My girlfriend and I have moved to the UK (Manchester) from Australia on Youth Mobility Visas (Tier 5).

We've now been here for 6 months and the travel insurance policy we purchased in Australia is about to run out. We want to take out an annual multi-trip travel insurance policy from a UK provider as we will continue to travel around to Europe approximately once a month.

Since we've now resided in the UK for 6 months there is no problem getting a policy. The only concern is the repatriation condition. UK policies will typically specify that they will cover repatriation back to the uk if necessary. However, if something terrible (like a major medical emergency) were to happen to either of us while travelling, we would want to be transported back to Australia, not the UK.

Has anyone had experience with this issue before? I have found only one UK company (globelink) that specifically publicises this type of option. Without having to read the terms and conditions of every policy on the market, I would like to know if there were any other options.

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Every time I've bought travel insurance from a UK company, there's a section where you are supposed to indicate your "country of residence." That then determines the cost (at least for the repatriation part). I think for your purposes, you'd have to get a policy indicating that your country of residence is Oz, not the UK. 

But perhaps someone with experience with the Youth Mobility Visa will come along with better information on this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

thetwig said:


> Hi.
> 
> My girlfriend and I have moved to the UK (Manchester) from Australia on Youth Mobility Visas (Tier 5).
> 
> ...


I think Columbus Insurance does too, called Backpacker Travel Insurance | Backpacking | Columbus Direct
You'll have to put your parents' Australian address, and you should be deemed to be only temporarily resident in UK.


----------



## chrishurley (Feb 13, 2012)

You need specialist one way insurance. A kiwi friend of mine found some through True Traveller Insurance, and on quickly checking their website at adventuretravelinsurance.co.uk it says that they will repatriate to your destination country. Good luck


----------



## thetwig (Feb 11, 2012)

It's been a while but I thought I'd close the loop on this in case any readers are interested.

We ended up buying a policy from Globelink Travel insurance. they have an repatriation option for "Aussies, Kiwis & Saffas" which is an additional option on top of their standard travel insurance policies. 

We haven't needed to claim in the last year so can't comment on their service.

Cheers.


----------

